
Portia: Open-Source Alternative to Kimono Labs - stummjr
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/2016/02/17/portia-alternative-to-kimono/
======
vosper
"As a team, we’re very proud of the product we built, now used by over 125k
developers, data scientists and businesses"

...

"Because of our new roles at Palantir, it will not be possible for us to
continue providing the publicly available cloud hosted kimono product.
Effective 2/29/2016 we will be shutting down the service. From that point
forward users will no longer be able to log into kimonolabs.com services or
access any data via the website or API endpoints."

We were thinking about building something with Kimono. I'm glad we dodged that
bullet. Not so great news for the 125,000 users who now have a few days to
deal with the platform going away.

